# neue Masche? Konto: unbekannter Umsatz



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ist einem von euch eine neue Masche im Bereich [......] bekannt?
Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich grade Opfer von einer solchen [.....] werde.

Und zwar folgendes:
Ich schaue heute in mein Onlinebanking und sehe einen Umsatz der nie von mir veranlasst wurde, aber der Umsatz erfolgte nicht zu meinen Lasten, sondern zu meinen Gunsten. Und zwar wurden mir 44.48€ gutgeschrieben. Als Verwendungszweck wurde "Sorten/Edelmetall/Reisesch" angegeben. Was ich auch gleich in google gesucht habe, das mir aber nur eine einzige Seite 
ausgespuckt hat: [.......] Dieser "Shop" macht ja nun wirklich nicht einen seriösen Eindruck, mit den ganzen Links, die man aus einschlägigen SPAM-Mails kennt....
Nein ich bin auch nicht der Typ, der auf solche SPAMs reagiert - geschweige denn seine Kontodaten leichtfertig weitergibt. Meine Kontodaten kennen im WWW nur eBay und amazon und denen vertraue ich.

Nun habe ich Angst, wenn ich nicht reagiere, dass der "Butterfly-store" irgendwelche Forderungen an mich erheben kann. Und wenn ich von meiner Bank die Buchung rückgängig machen lasse, dass die erst recht auf mich aufmerksam oder sonstwie reagieren werden. 

Was kann ich machen und ist euch ein solcher Fall bekannt? 

Danke und Gruß
Torsten

_Link wegen grober Gefährdung anderer User und zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## stieglitz (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: neue Masche? Konto: unbekannter Umsatz*

Hinter einer unbekannten Gutschrift würde ich nicht gleich  irgendeine Gaunerei vermuten.
Möglicherweise ist das nur eine Fehlbuchung. Ruf doch einfach mal den Kontoführer bei deiner Bank an.


----------



## stieglitz (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: neue Masche? Konto: unbekannter Umsatz*

Nachtrag:
Der Verwendungszweck kommt von der Bank und bedeutet, dass du entweder Sorten= Währung oder Edelmetalle oder eben Reiseschecks der Bank verkauft hast. Eine Suche mit google danach ist sinnlos.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: neue Masche? Konto: unbekannter Umsatz*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> Der Verwendungszweck kommt von der Bank und bedeutet, dass du entweder Sorten= Währung oder Edelmetalle oder eben Reiseschecks der Bank verkauft hast. Eine Suche mit google danach ist sinnlos.



Woher weisst du bei einer Überweisung, wer Sorten bzw. Edelmetalle reingeschrieben hat? Vielleicht wollte es sich einer von einem zum anderen Konto überweisen und hat die Kontonummer bzw. Bankleitzahl vertauscht? Oder, Oder, oder.

Bei einer Bareinzahlung in der Bank ist das von der Bank vorgegeben.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: neue Masche? Konto: unbekannter Umsatz*

Hi,

  ich hab auch gerade einen Schock bekommen, dass evtl. meine Kontodaten mißbraucht wurden, dabei habe ich aber nur vergessen, dass ich vor kurzem bei meiner Bank Geld gewechselt habe.

SORTEN/EDELMETALLE/REIS ESCH    steht für (zumindest in meinem Fall) Geld wechseln.

Gruss
B!


----------



## stieglitz (28 August 2006)

*AW: neue Masche? Konto: unbekannter Umsatz*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab auch gerade einen Schock bekommen, dass evtl. meine Kontodaten mißbraucht wurden, dabei habe ich aber nur vergessen, dass ich vor kurzem bei meiner Bank Geld gewechselt habe.
> 
> ...


Manchmal klären sich solche Sachen doch ganz logisch und einfach :-D 
So wirds mit der ersten Anfrage auch gewesen sein. Hat sich zumindest nicht mehr gemeldet.

Übrigens ist es besser die Poster melden sich hier an, dann kann man sie auch unterscheiden.


----------

